# The Big Kahuna Tank (pic heavy)



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

Howdy all,
I'm not new to tanks (mult. fresh and reef tanks), but I am new to the idea of vivariums, paludariums, terrariums, etc... I've been on a few other forums, no one really seems interested in the build and have gotten very little to no feedback. So here I am! (Besides ya'll are on tapatalk and THATS what's up).

So anyways, stumbled across the idea online and had to have one. Just so happens I had an extra tank laying around the house and went for it. Have a bunch of pictures of the build so far and I'm kinda stuck on the next move. So here we have it....









Just to get a feel for it...









































































Now all the questions really start to arise.

Canister vs In-tank filter vs sump and overflow for waterfall? Really unsure of headroom, sumps, etc for this small amount of water. Just want the water to be clear and clean.

What about this fog? Think it's possible to plumb fog like this?

I also have plans for a misting system and air circulation but haven't gotten there just yet. I also decided to go with the great stuff background (once I have all my plumbing in place) and foam over it. Silicone then substrate etc etc. The narrow water section will also be sloped for a shallow area/ easy exit for the dart frogs if they happen to fall in.
I'm trying to think of more questions but I'll post back with them and more pictures as I have siliconed the walls in and blacked out the tank!

Thanks for looking and ANY input!

Scott


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

Water testing today!


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

So help me out here guys! 3/4" flex tube should do the trick for fog plumbing?

Sump w/ overflow vs in-tank filter?


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I haven't really done any vivs with water filtration, but anytime I've had water flowing through a tank of any sort that housed animals, I always liked the sump system. It made maintenance so much easier I felt.

For fog tubing, I wanted to try the corrugated plastic tubing that's sold for sump pump drain tubing or something like that. It was quite cheap for a package of it, the corrugations will help prevent it from kinking, and the larger diameter will help keep the fog flowing.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok so found an in-tank filter small enough to fit right where I want it. What should the waterfall be made out of? I'm thinking great stuff is no good unless it's sealed with something? Styrofoam?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I searched and searched for the perfect waterfall piece. I looked at local stores a bunch! I was looking at driftwood and rocks. I ended up with a nice rock. The damn thing cost me $50 but it was worth it. My waterfall has been running off of the rock for going on 6 years. *Check it out here* No filter, just water pumps. I have access but have not needed to access the pumps since the build in Dec/2005.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

are you planning on putting frogs in here? are you going to have any land room for them?


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

Frogs, yes but not many. Maybe two. waterfall will fall between the two patches of land and shallow out in that mid section for the frogs then drop off into the water section that will be lightly planted with a few small neons or something. I have the pump where I want it. My only question now is can I make the water fall out of great stuff. I assume the GS would have to be sealed with something to prevent erosion or the fall needs to be made out of something else like Styrofoam.


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

oh and frank the tank looks great! I like the rock fall idea. I have some lava rock laying around here somewhere that just might work...hmmmm


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats gonna be awesome especially with the fog and waterfall!! To make the waterfall you probably could make a frame out of wood and get a t shirt or some kind of cotton fabric and stretch it over and paint on fiberglass resin havent used it in a viv yet but have on many other things such as custom livewells. Its waterproof can be made to look like anything and sanded and painted, Its lightwheight and can be made to fit anywhere. Just look at how custom dashes in cars and subwoofer boxes are made same idea!


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

for the water fall, what I would do is actually cover the entire pump in saran wrap and just make a big ass mound of great stuff around it and when it's hard, peel it off of the pump and start carving away. there was a video on here MONTHS ago about how to make a rock waterfall and pond combination out of sheets of white packing foam. check youtube, they might have it. That's another option, since the guy had the same filter/pump thing going on that you have.


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Yea that would work also even if you did the GS then carved to your liking and then covered it in fiberglass resin it will be hard as a rock wont decay with constant water flow and can be submerged. It dries very quickly also and the weight would be next to nothing.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Digging the symmetry of it. Very clean!


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

Ight guys gals here we have it so far. The GS went on today. Had enough time to trim the edges so I could at least get it in the tank and have a look. I'm liking the general fit. The walls themselves still need a lot of work and trimming. The bottom pots will have to go. there's just not enough room for the frogs. Or maybe I could leave them and pass on the darts and go for something that doesn't require so much floor space like tree frogs or something? I dunno... If I stick with the darts then the walls will all be shaved back and where it meets land ill shave back and round off or something. The waterfall also needs a lot of work trim wise. I decided to go with the GS waterfall which will be painted like rocks and sealed with an acrylic sealant or fiberglass resin. Let me know what you think so far! 


























Oh and the return hose for the waterfall will eventually be trimmed way back so that the water returns straight up and bubbles over the edge. Just didn't want to soak the foam yet.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

The foam IS waterproof  so no need to seal, it would jsut make it an ugly shiny glossy cover if you cover it. Just do silicone and peat moss on it, I could see the mosses in my eyes now  So from my understanding, the waterfall will be just a trickle, not that violent thing shown in the picture? I think a trickle is achieved by setting the pump to a very low setting and covering the outlet a little bit to flow downwards, correct me if i'm wrong....

Looks good, but keep an eye on the foam, i've had bad luck with the red can (looks like that's what you're using.)


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

i like it; i would just make the water area a hell of a lot smaller and make the land areas bigger for frogs. however, this thing looks REALLY tall, and i think tree frogs might be a good idea. 

also, with the water fall, just make sure it isn't splashing a lot and making the substrate soaked. i went to the american museum of natural history in NYC last weekend and I saw their setup for poison dart frogs and it was just a drip wall - very low flow of water just gently running down the side of the fake tree.


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Its looking awesome! I really like what you have going on with the waterfall. I was saying earlier with the fiberglass resin is if you wanted to paint it to look differant then the whole background like a rockface or something because if you carve it any its very porous and will not flow the water like you want it too. Also yea i havent had much luck with the yellow can GS either it seems to like to expand alot but then it will start to shrink in the back off the glass but only on the corners. So i started to use the blue can GS. 

PS: like the caps off of the GS as planters ive used them before but drilled holes in the bottom for draining.


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

Kinda tough to change the water area now lol. So I was thinking originally having my girl paint the waterfall rock colored and all but you think it would still look good if I siliconed it then put the same substrate that's going on the back wall on the waterfall? would the substrate hold? then some moss? I wanted the waterfall more defined. hmmm I need some turbulence in the water to help with the fish's aeration. 

as for the worries with the red can GS it all looks pretty locked into the eggcrate. I guess well see. any other problems other than shrinking off the glass?


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

uuugh shrinkage....


----------



## Peakone (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks really nice! I'd increase the land area and stick with the darts if i were you 

Oh and make sure you shape the waterfall's flowing area good enough so the water dont spill to the sides, like it happend to my viv


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

BIG_KAHUNA said:


> uuugh shrinkage....





BIG_KAHUNA said:


> Kinda tough to change the water area now lol. So I was thinking originally having my girl paint the waterfall rock colored and all but you think it would still look good if I siliconed it then put the same substrate that's going on the back wall on the waterfall? would the substrate hold? then some moss? I wanted the waterfall more defined. hmmm I need some turbulence in the water to help with the fish's aeration.
> 
> as for the worries with the red can GS it all looks pretty locked into the eggcrate. I guess well see. any other problems other than shrinking off the glass?


Search up the thread "My jungle" he/she used just peat moss, silicone, and foam and did the same with his trickle waterfall. It's been holding up for quite some time. Just as long as you get good silicone/peat coverage and also get the excess off you'll be ok. With regards to the foam shrinkage, it seems not so bad at first but in a few days the foam will have come of entirely. After my third failure with the red can and shrinking I decided on the more expensive blue can and I see no signs of any problems!


----------



## jband (Aug 16, 2011)

The shrinkage will happen when u move to fast. If you put your foam on thick u need to wait more than 24 hours to shape it. I learned the hard way. Now I wait about 4 full days before I start shaping GS, especially if it is on thick. Hope this helps.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

jband said:


> The shrinkage will happen when u move to fast. If you put your foam on thick u need to wait more than 24 hours to shape it. I learned the hard way. Now I wait about 4 full days before I start shaping GS, especially if it is on thick. Hope this helps.


Not really, I tried putting it up after 6 hours and it shrunk and I tried waiting 3 days and it still happened, and with the blue can after 6 hours I put it up and no shrinkage.


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Yea I have never had a problem with blue can but the dang red can may look good and even after a few days then surprise shrinking on you! I even started light with really thin lines to help with pockets but still happened! So blue can is a little more pricey but well worth it


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

local pet shop was going out of business and had a wicked sale on eco earth so I picked up a couple of bags. "loose coconut fiber" should work for covering the back wall?

Also, I think I managed to get even with the shrinkage. I pulled all the panels out and cut height wise in about 6 places to releave the stress on the egg create and placed back into the vivarium but this time all the panels are vice gripped to the wall. Then I filled in the cuts again. I'm going to leave it for a few days and see where we get then shave them down so they're nice and flush with the rest of the wall. I guess the wall isn't going to be removable like I wanted but oh well. So if all goes well the wall substrate should be on in a few days. 

Anyone have some recommendations as far as the land substrate goes? Something that will allow for a few plants. I have the clay balls, spagnum moss, and of course that eco earth. Sound good?? 

I'm also new to the plant idea so if anyone has some good advice as to plant substrate/noob info or links it would be greatly appreciated! 

Update soon!


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

BIG_KAHUNA said:


> local pet shop was going out of business and had a wicked sale on eco earth so I picked up a couple of bags. "loose coconut fiber" should work for covering the back wall?
> 
> Also, I think I managed to get even with the shrinkage. I pulled all the panels out and cut height wise in about 6 places to releave the stress on the egg create and placed back into the vivarium but this time all the panels are vice gripped to the wall. Then I filled in the cuts again. I'm going to leave it for a few days and see where we get then shave them down so they're nice and flush with the rest of the wall. I guess the wall isn't going to be removable like I wanted but oh well. So if all goes well the wall substrate should be on in a few days.
> 
> ...


The best substrate goes like this: 
1 part sphagnum moss, ground
1 part peat moss
1 part charcoal
2 parts tree fern fibre
2 parts orchid bark

(You could get away with 4 parts cypress mulch with no tree fern fibre, it's very airy.)
The background will probably will still shrink, I ripped mine off after most of it shrunk but the rest shrunk without being in the tank.


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

Update! Had the whole day to work on the tank today and made a bit of progress. I stuck with the red GS and followed through with cutting the wall and eggcrate to relieve stress and then filling in the cuts with more GS. Few days later everything looked good so we ahead and carved it up. Pictures should show the process. let me know what you think! 


































































































Still need a water/fog test but waiting on everything to cure and dry. Next on the list:lighting, misting system, plants, sand, water plants, cycle, frogs, etc etc


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

! Very cool! Might have missed it but what are you putting in there? If it were my tank I would make a cool water section and put some Mossy Tree frogs in there. Cool as in sand with lots of plants.


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

yeah the way it turned out im thinking darts might not be the best for the tank as much as I like em. Tree frogs would be cool. Red Eyes do well with larger water sections?


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

Sand and plants coming soon...


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

looking great so far, As for dart you could, poeple have put dart with a water section like that but i wouldnt personally woud not. Tree frog would be a good idea but i think you need some branches. Not sure. 

Aslo did the pots you put in the backround, did you make sure they are able to drain?


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

yeah driftwod/branches are in the plan but sooo freakin' expensive for wood. Think I'm going to wait for a decent storm then hit up the local beaches for some. And the pots are not drained yet but I'm thinking it's nothing a drill can't fix. I also really want the darts. They would have three exit points from the water should they decided to take a dip on purpose or accident. My vortech power supply on my reef tank just died so thats going to set me back a hot minute on the vivarium. not to mention i need to pick up a couple of reactors etc etc. never stops with the reef tanks. 

So talk to me about lighting. CFL around 6500K? four of them over 48" sound about right? 

Also found a really cool orchid nursery not too far that looks like I'll be able to most if not all my plants from. I'll eventually post a list of what I'm planning on putting in it for some feedback. 

As for the misting system I think I'll bypass the DIY and go for the mistking plus package. Seems like everyone has a lot of problems with the DIY. Two misters should do the trick?

Air circulation: I remember seeing a DIY idea on here somewhere that looked pretty cheap and simple. Something like a computer fan housed in a pvc pipe. Is this air movement essential? There is a ceiling fan just a few feet from the tank.

Lid: I was thinking of cutting a sheet of acrylic that would cover 80 - 90% of the tank and mesh screen the remaining 10% with the same screen I used to separate the substrate and false bottoms. Cut the large acrylic sheet again to make a liftable door so I can get in the tank if need be.


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

For the air circulation a fan does help with air movement within the tank. I'm building some now for cheap getting the supplies off a computer site going to have multiple fans on 1 control panel that's going to be timed. So I can have a fan in each of my tanks but only 1 plug in


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

BIG_KAHUNA said:


>


you made a mistake not cutting the surface off the GS so the silicone will stick.
don't be surprised if you don't see a lot of the cocofiber wash off :/
hopefully it doesnt but next time cut that smooth layer off..
also you might wanna get you a long skewer and make some drain holes for your pots or your plants will rot.
good luck with it


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> you made a mistake not cutting the surface off the GS so the silicone will stick.
> don't be surprised if you don't see a lot of the cocofiber wash off :/
> hopefully it doesnt but next time cut that smooth layer off..
> also you might wanna get you a long skewer and make some drain holes for your pots or your plants will rot.
> good luck with it


silicone sticks to glass? I'm sure the GS surface is more porous than glass or acrylic?


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't worry! I tried to peel silicone off of gs after a month and it was nearly impossible, but after a few days it was still somewhat easy to peel off.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

BIG_KAHUNA said:


> silicone sticks to glass? I'm sure the GS surface is more porous than glass or acrylic?


it's always a good idea to carve off the smooth surface layer. it gives the silicone WAY more to grab onto. plus, then your background doesn't look exactly the same as the way the foam dried - gives you some creative leeway.


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

looks pretty good...now all it needs is tons of plants and leaf litter 
have you thought about purchasing some aquatic soil and placing some plants in there too....I know you mentioned sand but aquatic soil would look way better


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah aquatic soil sounds much better


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

acrylic paint is supposed to be safe to use in our vivariums right


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

BIG_KAHUNA said:


> acrylic paint is supposed to be safe to use in our vivariums right


yes it is . As long as you wait awhile till it completely dries


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats looking awesome!! Cannot wait till you get some plants in there!!! Yea im glad you redid the background like you did in the past few weeks my last tank seemed to shrink alot and probably have to redo it due to the shrinkage!


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

if your looking into putting aquatic plants in there, look into seachems fluorite. its supposedly one of the best aquatic gravel substrates because its got a high iron content which is pretty hard for aquatic plants to get, plus its natural, and has a nice color i think. i dont know what this aquatic soil is, but it its plant based (some kind of peat?) i personally wouldnt want to use it as it can leech out all the nutrients pretty quickly and discolor your water.


----------

